#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Which are best WordPress theme for a food blog?

## Bhavya

Blogging about food is a very profitable commercial venture. It is very clear that our attraction with the cookery arts goes further than our biotic need for sustenance. The preparation of the meal has developed as an art procedure. Food bloggers can also help the local restaurants by review their menu and places ultimately offering them free advertisement. From a business viewpoint, having a food blog is a worthy career path. Can you guys suggest me a good WordPress theme for a food blog?

----------

